

Who Really Benefits from "Big Data?" - mcfunley
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/12/27/d_c_beltway_s_hot_lanes_demonstrate_potential_social_inequalities_of_big.html

======
mlnowak
It's interesting that a $ 2 Billion infrastructure project of this nature
might be less relevant with self driving car projects. The amount of cars on
the road, carpooling, distance between cars and many other factors will really
impact the current approach to this problem.

